
“8th” – a gentle introduction to a modern Forth - amock
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5479
======
bandrami
If it has automatic memory management I can't really call it "forth" in any
real sense; the dictionary-as-heap model (and the compiler threading that
allows) is what makes forth forth, not the particulars of the syntax.

~~~
amock
It does seem like a strange choice to pick the forth syntax if it's going to
be so different. I don't think there are a lot of forth programmers waiting
around for something like this to switch to.

